# Excesive Paw licking?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Food Allergies - corn, wheat etc
Environmental Allergies - chemicals, pollens etc
or an irritant - like a thorn/thistle etc...


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

My boy Joshua licks his paws constantly, but his is due to his allergy to Grass and weeds. Check your dog's feet. There may be something in his paw ? My friends dog does the same, but it is caused by behavioural problems.


----------



## Brooklyn's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like allergies. Top or bottom of paw? If bottom keep an eye on it because the moisture trapped there can cause a yeast or bacterial infection. In the meantime try to bathe your dog once or twice weekly (assuming this is spring related allergies) to get the pollen off. You may also want to check with your vet - you can give Benadryl to alleviate some of the itching. Rule of thumb is 1 mg Benadryl per 1lb of dog. (For example - Brooklyn is 55 lbs and would get 2 pills - every 8 hours)

Good luck amd let me know if you have any questions as I've run the gamut with allergies with Brooklyn.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

My first Golden did that she would lick her paw pads until they were red and raw
It is a allergie from something.
Try Benadryl to help with the itching.
But you need to find out what is causing it to stop it.
Try a Grain Free Food that MIGHT help


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for your input but to make things a little more clear he is licking the top of his paws where all his hair is, and all the way to his ankle. I will look into the allergy deal.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Our English Springer Spaniel did that too (he licked from his paws up his legs) and the vet said it was because of an allergy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds like allergies!.Priska does that and I now, rinse her feet,everytime,we go outside cos she is allergic to pestecides!.It can also be food allergies like it was mentioned before!.


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Sierra licks her paws (on the top) also but I am pretty sure it is not allergies. She only does it at night in bed. Drives me crazy...But usually with one word from me she will stop. I think she thinks (if only I could read her mind or maybe not :doh a cat!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Licks Paws, Licks Carpeting and Scratches Carpeting!!!*

*My Golden Ret. Smooch has become obsessive with licking our carpeting!
She leaves little divets she licks it so much and not only does sh lick it but she lays on her side and scratches with her nails!

We just got new carpeting after 16 years, so I called the vet yesterday and just started giving her 50 mgs. of Benadryl every 8 hrs. Smooch weighs about 75 lbs.*Smocch also licks her paws, top and bottom, but no fur is missing.
She also licked carpeting before, so it's not the new carpeting!

I AM going to look into the grain allergy.

If anyone else has gone through this with their dog and carpeting, please email me at: [email protected]. Ken and I feel sort of alone in this.
If worse comes to worse, we will leave Smooch and Snobear in the Kitchen -nice and big-when we go to work.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's on a grain free food and she still licks her paws a lot, one in particular and it's turned red where she's licking it. I can't be certain she's not getting grains from other types of food or treats she eats, but I'm not convinced it's from food, or even that it's an allergy. Maybe she just likes to lick her paws, and maybe she's partial to just the one she's been working on for awhile ??


----------

